# reptisun vs. powersun



## Cali 202 (Mar 24, 2010)

I am having the hardest time trying to figure out how to do the lighting for my new 6x3x3. I have two porcelain light fixtures and a 4' strip light fixture. Would it be better to put a 4' reptisun 10.0 with two regular flood lights for heat, or have a regular 4' fluorescent light with a 160w powersun and one extra flood light?


----------



## reptastic (Mar 24, 2010)

i would go with the powersun the mvb lamps produce better uvb than the flourescents. or you can try both!


----------



## Cali 202 (Mar 24, 2010)

I've always preferred the mvbs too. But for the larger enclosure I think I'm leaning more toward the fluorescent. I just wanted to know the pros and cons of both


----------



## reptastic (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.uvguide.co.uk/

maybe this website can help you out!


----------



## First Time Tegu (Mar 24, 2010)

I have two MVB and a 10.0 bulb...better safe than sorry i guess.


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

yea thats right better safe then sorry....that sounds just about right for that enclosure


----------



## Cali 202 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! I guess I will go ahead and put the 10.0 reptisun plus a powersun and an extra heat bulb. Would you suggest a 100w or 160w powersun? I have a 150w floodlight I will be using so I dont want it to get too hot.


----------



## mis jaksin (Mar 26, 2010)

it is possible to have too much UVB, so i'd be careful on that end too.


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 26, 2010)

If you use a ReptiSun you'll need to get it 12" or less from the Tegu for it to be effective. I like them because the provide UVB over a larger area, if you can get it close enough. The PowerSun 100W has a minimum 12" distance. probably best at 15"-18". The 160W has a minimum distance of 18", probably best at 20"-24". I prefer halogen bulbs for heat, they put out about twice the heat compared to incandescent bulbs. 

I am lowering my enclosures to put the lights inside (guarded) with a 4ft ReptiSun 10.0 and a 45W halogen for heat, both at about 8" away. That'll save some $$$ on electricity.


----------



## preston897 (Mar 26, 2010)

do the mercury vapor bulbs put out alot of heat?


----------



## Cali 202 (Mar 26, 2010)

If I measured everything correctly, after all of the substrate, the reptisun will be almost exactly 12" away. The powersun on the other hand would be pretty close to the basking spot, probably overheating it. Plus I was kind of worried about putting out too much uvb with both the powersun and reptisun. So I think I may try just using the 4' reptisun for a while and if dont see him under it much, I will add a powersun. Right now he spends most of the say basking so we'll see. What wattage bulb should I use for heat/ basking?


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 26, 2010)

You could build up the basking area a little more and the ReptiSun will be fine, or just use what you have and get him some natural unfiltered (not through glass or plastic) sunlight every few days (I think you have some of that in Cali!). The problem with the PowerSun is too much UVB under 12". If that's the only basking bulb he will have no choice but to stay under it. 

The wattage for a halogen varies on the distance. For 12" you could try a 75W. Look at the packages of the halogen bulbs, some are rated for 2000 hours, some are rated as high as 6000 hours. Put the ReptiSun as close as possible to the basking bulb so he gets UVB while he's basking.


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 26, 2010)

preston897 said:


> do the mercury vapor bulbs put out alot of heat?


I find they put out about the same amount of heat as an incandescent bulb of the same wattage, but a 100W MVB doesn't provide enough heat unless he is about 14" from it.


----------



## preston897 (Mar 26, 2010)

so if you are using an MVB should you have another basking spot so it can regulate the amount of UVB it gets?


----------



## White_Lotus (Mar 26, 2010)

You don't need 2 separate basking spots you just need to keep your UVB distance constant and correct there is no reason you can't have both...they have the distances to make sure if your herp doesnt move for a long time it doesnt over load and get MBD BUT even if it does move it'll still get enough UVB/UVA to keep it's bones healthy


----------



## preston897 (Mar 26, 2010)

my question is can they really get too much UVB? the live outside in the wild.


----------



## preston897 (Mar 26, 2010)

so would i be putting my tegu at risk for photoconjuctivitis if i used a megaray MVB for basking and a 5.0 on the cool end of the cage?


----------

